# 32 mm masking tape



## cfullen (Apr 9, 2012)

Hey guys. Looking for some hell finding a product. Not sure where I saw this but they make masking tape with 32 mm hole locations laid out for you. Simple as lining up and then drilling. Only problem is that I don't know who makes it or who sells it. Have any of y'all seen this product, know where to buy it?


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

cfullen said:


> Hey guys. Looking for some hell finding a product. Not sure where I saw this but they make masking tape with 32 mm hole locations laid out for you. Simple as lining up and then drilling. Only problem is that I don't know who makes it or who sells it. Have any of y'all seen this product, know where to buy it?


Are you in the US or overseas?

G


----------



## cfullen (Apr 9, 2012)

USA over here.


----------



## DannyT (Apr 26, 2011)

I haven't seen or heard of it but here are a 3 places that carry it

http://hdlusa.com/catalog.cfm?groupid=Tools%2C%20Supplies%2C%20Books%20and%20Safety&catid=Jigs%20and%20Guides&showprod=1&hideimages=1

http://www.fastcap.com/estore/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=288&idcategory=17

http://www.wwhardware.com/tools-shop-supplies/wood-shop-tools/tape-measures/


----------

